
CS theory for high school sophomores: Prof. Mitzenmacher - gtani
http://mybiasedcoin.blogspot.com/2008/04/theorycs-book.html
======
michael_dorfman
This reminds me a bit of Dewdney's "New Turing Omnibus"-- although that had a
larger number of shorter chapters.

An interesting project, though.

~~~
gtani
I liked the omnibus, in my hazy recollection

[http://ezrakilty.net/research/2008/04/i_like_this_vision_mic...](http://ezrakilty.net/research/2008/04/i_like_this_vision_michael.html)

